# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Complemento de Cámara de frío

## StephanieGue

Estimados,  
Un gusto contactarme con ustedes. Les envío información de nuestra tecnología y servicio para productos agroindustriales. 
OXYION controla microorganismos tales como, bacterias y hongos, disminuye el etileno y minimiza la deshidratación, obteniéndose una mejor calidad, condición e inocuidad alimentaria de los productos y limpieza de las superficies. 
Les adjunto una presentación y par de links para que conozcan nuestra tecnología:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dlCPJCqDY  https://youtu.be/U3E6LKEJljk  Portal Fruticola » Joaquín Rey, socio directo de ARC Eurobanan: ?Oxyion me dejó con la boca abierta, y si algo te deja así claramente tienes que utilizarlo?   *Nos gustaría saber si esta tecnología es útil para ustedes. Asimismo, si es necesario tener una reunión para explicar con más detalle el servicio.* 
Quedo atenta a cualquier consulta.
Saludos*   
Stephanie Guerra G.  Asistente Comercial  OXYION PERÚ* stephanie.guerra@oxyion.comTemas similares: Complemento de la Cadena de Frío Complemento de Cámara de frío Artículo: Recomiendan uso de stevia como complemento al tratamiento de diabetes tipo II CAMARA FRIGORIFICA FREEZER THERMO FORMA SCIENTIFIC FRIO TEMPERATURA -30 -40 -50 -86 ºC GRADO CENTIGRADO LIOFILIZACION SUBLIMACION ROSAS FRESAS LIOFILIZATION FREEZE DRYING BANCO SANGRE COLD BLOOD BANK Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola

----------

